# Where is a good place to buy needs and tea tree oil?



## A1will (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm looking to create an acne face soap that focuses on antimicrobial properties. As part of the formulation I'd like to add needs oil and tea tree oil but am having a hard time finding a cost effective reliable supplier. 

Also at what percentages would you recommend using these two oils?


----------



## judymoody (Oct 20, 2013)

Do you mean neem oil?

What part of the world do you live in?  That will influence who the best suppliers might be.


----------



## A1will (Oct 20, 2013)

Darn autocorrect.  Yes, neem oil.  I live in the US.


----------



## lsg (Oct 20, 2013)

I buy from several suppliers.  Soapers Choice, Camden Grey, Essential Wholesale and several more.  You can build up reward points with Camden Grey.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 20, 2013)

lsg said:


> I buy from several suppliers. Soapers Choice, Camden Grey, Essential Wholesale and several more. You can build up reward points with Camden Grey.


 
Soapers Choice is the best price I have found for neem. You will have to buy a gallon so not sure you want to purchase from them if you are new to using neem oil. A lot of people do not like the smell of it and it can be tricky to work with. I happen to be one of the oddballs that happen to like the smell of neem soap after it has cured. I make a lot of high percentage neem oil soaps. It is a great oil


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought a lb. of neem from Bulk Apothecary and made a 20% neem oil facial bar, which I love. I also don't mind the smell. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Oct 20, 2013)

If price is a factor, try Camden Grey.


----------



## A1will (Oct 20, 2013)

I think I'll get 1lb from Camden Grey and if my gf likes the soap and I need to make more I'll buy bulk from Soapers Choice. 
Thanks for the help!  

Now I need to come up with the base oil formula!


----------

